# Strange cloud formations.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Saw this lovely cloud that looks like a feather last Saturday afternoon. I know it's flanked by two vapour trails, but that just 'framed' it for me. It's probably got a fancy name of some sort, so feel free to enlighten if you know what it's called.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Thats the new organic chem trails.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Data breach from cloud storage. :teethsmile:


----------



## Yeti (May 12, 2020)

Saw this weird sky.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

That's not clouds, that's a rift in the fabric of space and time! :jawdrop1:


----------



## Lucasi (Aug 10, 2020)

Awesome !!! Interesting !!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Taken this morning, weird.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Another one this morning...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Clouds on fire



Taken around 4 20pm today


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

This was a strange almost mammulous formation that i'd not seen before!!










I was travelling through Nottingham when I heard the unmistakable drone of Merlin engines overhead, Had to park up sharpish as this Lanc passed over!, There were clouds in the pic but of no consequence!










Darned clouds were a nuisance when I tried photographing the solar eclipse in 2015!!, I had my reactalite welding screen on to look at the sun, In reality it wasn't needed due to the cloud cover!










We used to make our own clouds at work!, No more for me though as I took redundancy a couple of months ago!!

















John :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just seen this outside the window, :jawdrop1:


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Flying saucer?


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Mammatus clouds at the bottom of a cumulonimbus thunder cloud in Oxfordshire a few months back.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Eaglegale said:


> Mammatus clouds at the bottom of a cumulonimbus thunder cloud in Oxfordshire a few months back.


  :jawdrop1: Wow! Looks like something from a Speilberg movie!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you spot the dog face ?

or am I seeing things?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

chocko said:


> Can you spot the dog face ?
> 
> or am I seeing things?


 This one?










If not, then it's just you seeing things )


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

rhaythorne said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then it's just you seeing things )


 

Can you spot the dog face ?

or am I seeing things



Can you make it out?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

chocko said:


> Can you make it out?


 Haha! Yes! So there are at least two dogs in that picture; maybe there's an entire pack! :laugh:

Could you see the one I saw? It's the head of a Border Collie looking down and to its left, made of cloud rather than the gaps in the cloud.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

rhaythorne said:


> Haha! Yes! So there are at least two dogs in that picture; maybe there's an entire pack! :laugh:
> 
> Could you see the one I saw? It's the head of a Border Collie looking down and to its left, made of cloud rather than the gaps in the cloud.


 Looking at your marking yes I can . Also can now see a fox to the right. Ps I have been out down the pub I think that helps :teethsmile:



rhaythorne said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then it's just you seeing things )


 

Can you spot the dog face ?

or am I seeing things



Can you make it out?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

chocko said:


> Looking at your marking yes I can . Also can now see a fox to the right. Ps I have been out down the pub I think that helps :teethsmile:


 Hmm, not entirely sure I can see the fox at the moment but I've got some beers lined up for later today so will need to check again then. Who knows what patterns may emerge? :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple of shots of the clouds while flying over Spain on the way to Portugal...I don't know what had caused these huge ripples.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I don't know what had caused these huge ripples.


 I think they are called "street clouds"


----------

